# Sling enclosure for my first Pokie... Can you say, "paranoid"?



## Ocho (May 3, 2014)

I just got my first pokie A 1" P.regalis. I made this enclosure to ease my mind a bit starting out  Only been using it for about a day, but so-far-so-good. I know there will be some maintenance that will require an open lid, but day to day stuff can be done without the need to. Or that's my hope anyway.

I'm wondering if I could use the bottle top ports with some tubing to link enclosures when i see that a lot of maintenance will be required soon. I would just watch for him to switch enclosures on his own... I did drill a 3/8"(?) hole in the bottom and plugged it with a bit of hot glue and duct tape. So i can prod him out through the lid more easily if it comes to that..... Yeah, it's overkill  And hopefully i won't be so afraid of losing him ((or getting bit)) by the time a re-housing is in order.

The container is from walmart, and i think it was just under seven bucks... I think everything else is outlined in the image, but let me know if you have any questions.

Any thoughts, suggestions, and especially corrections would be appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (May 3, 2014)

I like the idea of linking containers! Requires double the space but a clever idea!


----------



## Ocho (May 3, 2014)

Thanks man  Yeah it could be cool to just leave them connected if you have the space. You would probably want to use pvc or some other kind of pipe fitting instead of bottle tops if that was the main use.... Actually, i think they make caps for pvc pipes(?) If not you could probably make a cap somehow. That might be a better way to go if you can find pvc fittings in a size you like. The fittings will probably stand out more is all. 

I'm using the tops from water bottles with short caps. The plastic was thinner and easier to cut with a utility knife than the plastic on soda bottles. I think you would need to use a saw or hot knife to cut a soda bottle off at the neck(?) ...PVC might be the better way to go anyway though.

---------- Post added 05-03-2014 at 09:03 AM ----------
*PROPS TO MINDIBUN*
Ok... This is embarrassing ... Mindibun  had posted the idea for the bottle cap openings already. He is even using a syringe to water through the vent holes... So my entire post looks like a ripoff of his idea now :} So, check out *that thread* for more on this and some other cool ideas :biggrin:


----------



## ecooper (May 3, 2014)

Very clever design! Nice work...I wonder if those containers are available here in Canada?

EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## skippydude (May 3, 2014)

I love these containers for slings and juvies. Durable, stackable and they have a few different sizes to choose from.


----------



## Ocho (May 4, 2014)

Thanks a bunch guys 
Still open for crits and suggestions too.

Ecooper-- I think there are at least a few companies making this style container. I would think there would be some very similar available in Canada. If you guys have Target, they have them there as well. I don't recall seeing this exact shape though. Also found a larger cube shaped one on clearance at the grocery store (Kroger). It has a push button locking lid instead of a lever like this brand uses.... My Euathlus sp.yellow sling will be going in there as soon as it's big enough... Prrrrobably not as much need for all the maximum security features on that one though


----------



## viper69 (May 4, 2014)

Ocho said:


> Thanks a bunch guys
> Still open for crits and suggestions too.
> 
> Ecooper-- I think there are at least a few companies making this style container. I would think there would be some very similar available in Canada. If you guys have Target, they have them there as well. I don't recall seeing this exact shape though. Also found a larger cube shaped one on clearance at the grocery store (Kroger). It has a push button locking lid instead of a lever like this brand uses.... My Euathlus sp.yellow sling will be going in there as soon as it's big enough... Prrrrobably not as much need for all the maximum security features on that one though



I'd like to find that container but larger, like 6" W x 6" L x 12"H  that is cheap ($5-9) SO far the only one I found is not available.


----------



## Ocho (May 5, 2014)

This might be the one you found that was out of stock, viper69(?)
Found this at target. No measurements listed on the pkg, but measuring with a dollar bill, the top of the lid measures 6x6, and the height is around 12". BUT its $20 :/ This is a different brand with a push-button seal release. This is what mine will be going in next, but i only have one pokie to buy for... The shorter black one next to it has a squeeze release seal. It's lid is the same size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for those. I didn't see those. That shorter one would be good for smaller Avics around 2-3" I think. I haven't seen Oxo at all. Hard to believe, but I have virtually no retail where I live, so it makes things difficult in my immediate area. Appreciate the currency put in for scale, HELPFUL!!!


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 5, 2014)

I love the looks of your enclosure. The thing that has me baffled though, is how the heck did you edit your pictures like that!?


----------



## Biollantefan54 (May 5, 2014)

I know Catfishrod69! It looks like it is an advertisement.


----------



## Ocho (May 5, 2014)

Viper69 - Glad it was useful 
Going to try to take a little tape measure with me next time, and will get some measurements on a few. Let me know if there is anything else on them you'd like me to check out.


Hehehe. Thanks guys 
It's photoshop. I use it pretty much everyday for similar things, so was easier to put that together than try to make sense of the details with text.

Probably more than you care to know, but here's what i did..
- I don't normally work with photos, but i just put it on my glass desk with a black binder behind it. 
- Add all images as layers to a single document
- Use circle selections around what you want to show from the different image, and make those masks
- Add a stroke effect to those layers
- Scale and move into position
- Make a layer below the circle layer and add lines
- Add text on top of it all
- Used "levels" adjustment to enhance the contrast

It's a lot less complicated than that might sound

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mindibun (May 22, 2014)

Just saw this post and wanted to say thanks for the kudos! I honestly think yours looks WAAY better though. I couldn't find anything completely clear like yours, and you went very natural whereas I used all plastic to prevent mold, which I'd been having trouble with. Just wondering why you put in two bottlecaps instead of one? 

P.S. - Mindibun is a SHE. I'm a girl


----------



## Ocho (Jun 2, 2014)

Sorry for the delayed response, Mindibun :/

I honestly thought yours looked pretty amazing The green top worked really well. Really clean look and all... Heh.. Yeah, i haven't really needed the lower cap yet. I thought it might come in handy for doing maintenance or something at some point(?)

I was a little slow figuring out you are a she for some reason... i'm without excuse 

btw- It's crazy how fast these little guys/gals grow  If i didn't know better, i'd say it had almost doubled in size(?)


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jun 3, 2014)

Original or not, that is one awesome enclosure. Very well thought out.


----------



## Ocho (Jun 4, 2014)

*Thanks Juan* :biggrin:

btw- (S)He just molted a few days ago. Crazy how much bigger it's gotten just in the past month!


----------



## Chriscent (Jun 14, 2014)

*Hamster cages*

My first T. was a RCF, 20 years ago.  I was a teen, and the poor thing managed to survive my ignorance.  Thankfully!!  His first enclosure was a cricket keeper with some wood shavings in the bottom.  No water bowl, no hide, no humidity, no nothing!  Like I said, he was fortunate to survive!

I got smarter with the second enclosure.  I had an old hamster cage.  The kind the bottom snaps on and had a metal lid that locked in place.  Filled it with potting soil, gave him a terracotta pot, and that was it.

But the cage had holes in the side, for attachments for the hamster.  Wheel, food box, that sort of thing, with 4" long tubes to connect them.  Figured 'why not?'

That tarantula loved it.  Got to dig in the dirt, run through the tubes.  You would have thought they had designed it with tarantula's in mind.

Now my T's are bigger.  But Harbor Freight sells a sort of clear tubing that is 4" across.  Can buy 30' feet of it for just a few dollars.  I think a new age hamster/tarantula cage is in order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ocho (Jun 14, 2014)

LOL :clap:
That's hillarious, Chriscent! I'm sure it worked great though!

I think my LP might be able to tool around in a hamster ball before long j/k ;p 

Sounds like you could do some cool stuff with that tubing though, seriously


----------

